# Increasing calf problem



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

This year i have been noticing a problem that's getting worse and worse as the season progresses. I go out and do a few runs and my left calf (im regular). I've begin to think that it's mainly when i am using the tow rope, my calf begins to burn and get really tight after a few runs. I've tried to play around with the insoles with my boot which had no effect. The owner of the shop i was talking to said he thought something was weird with my highbacks, so i changed them around a bit, no effect. I am going to try going to a slightly shorter stance just to see if that helps it.


Do any of you have thoughts about this?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk, do you usually ride the toe rope? are you newbie? if so you got to build up them calves by riding. My calves burn after a couple of runs...lactic acid build up before the flush...but keep riding and it washes out. Stay hydrated and perhaps use compression socks.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

This would be my second season, so not a "newbie" but still rather new. Yes that's the only option i have to ride since well... my hill is small as fuck. I have some volcom snowboarding socks (padded in a few places and they are mainly wool and tight as fack). Last year my arms were sore because i was new to the tow rope, now they have adjusted but my calfs never hurt when i started to use the tow rope though. 

Usually stretching them out a shit load helps keep them somewhat loose, but after a few hours of riding it gets not to nice.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd imagine a large part is just conditioning...I've been riding for 10 years, past 6 years, 1-2 times per week...eventually it gets figured out. If you have big concerns go consult with physical therapist or perhaps a md sports guy.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I'd imagine a large part is just conditioning...I've been riding for 10 years, past 6 years, 1-2 times per week...eventually it gets figured out. If you have big concerns go consult with physical therapist or perhaps a md sports guy.


Il give it a bit, but i really don't know much else to do anymore to. But if this has any reference i have a fucked up left ankle from skating. I just smashed it hard a few times and its never been the same. Also when my calfs go all tight this usually ends up with my ankle going out of wack a tad... yay for fucked up joints. 

But i am going to try having my stance a bit smaller to see if its the angle of my calf when i go up a tow rope. It's worth a shot anyways.


----------



## Chosen_OnE (Apr 3, 2011)

what bindings/boots/board are you using? 


Conditioning (add a little less effort in your carves, i.e., relax) 
Equipment (includes boot/binding settings and getting the gear that fits you)


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Chosen_OnE said:


> what bindings/boots/board are you using?
> 
> 
> Conditioning (add a little less effort in your carves, i.e., relax)
> Equipment (includes boot/binding settings and getting the gear that fits you)


Head nx5 Team bindings (next season il probably get some new ones anywho)
Nitro josh mills pro model 2010
Vans mantra
If that means anything to you.

So by conditioning you mean just getting used to it?

I just messed around with my stance so its fairly wide (this is the first time ive really only started to play around with it now).


----------



## quicklx (Oct 5, 2011)

It sounds like you are using your calve (essentially doing a calve raise) to control the board rather than leaning your shin into the boot.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

hmm, so i think i figured it out. I had the boots really tight and i think that was causing the extra pull on my calf, i rode with them loose(it felt so free haha). I also stretched it out before i went out.

So il just continue to play around and see what was up.


----------

